

Ask HN: Review My Startup PleaseReturn.Me - Never Lose Your Stuff - BadiPod

http://PleaseReturn.Me<p>We sell recovery labels you put on your valuables; like your Phone, iPod, Wallet, Keys, and More. So far we have about a 75% recovery rate, which we think is pretty fantastic.<p>Interested in your thoughts and ideas of any low cost marketing ideas.
======
md1515
That's not a bad idea. Like Martey said, there are probably many similar
things.

My advice would be to focus on technology (like you are doing) as much as
possible. That is your niche and that might be why you are successful.
(Speaking of success, how many units have you been able to sell to date and
how long have you been operational?)

I would suggest marketing at technology events. Maybe walk person-to-person
and hang out with people waiting to buy new iPhones. They would be glad to
shell out the dough to make sure they do not lose their expensive new gadget.

Send some free samples to gadget bloggers. They might give you a plug and use
it / discuss it in gadget blogger circles.

Good luck with it!

------
martey
How is this different from other companies that provide labels to help you
recover lost items? Searching on Google for "label for lost items", I found
several different organizations that seem to be in the same space.

~~~
BadiPod
The other companies sell their labels for $20+ and most have yearly service
attachments. Their labels are also either bland or unattractive. Our labels
are attractive and we offer them in many colors. We also have free
replacements for life whereas the other companies will charge you for
replacement labels.

~~~
BadiPod
And our labels are available online for only $4.99 for a sheet of 5 different
sizes.

------
BadiPod
<http://PleaseReturn.Me>

